

Downloading HN - darko

i would really love to have backup of all the great knowledge on here for off line viewing, so why dont HN have an image of its database open for the public to download
======
jamesbritt
1: Data keep on changing. There would also need to be a way to get diffs.

2: Bandwidth. Who will pay for it, and why?

3: Who in their right mind is going to read it all that they would want an
offline copy? Found a page that's interesting? Do "File|Save" from your
browser. Think there are nuggets you've missed? Do a Web search, then
"File|Save"

~~~
jcl
On the other hand, searchyc.com seems to have a copy of everything on HN. And
I believe jacquesm has siphoned off much of the database for his personal
offline analysis. And, of course, Google and other engines download, cache,
and index the content. If you really want it, discreet spidering seems to be
the way to go.

